# GSP sour grapes or legit concerns



## ballen0351 (Jan 15, 2014)

http://msn.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...sed-drug-testing-played-role-in-hiatus-011414

GSP upset over PED use in the UFC.


----------



## TFP (Jan 16, 2014)

It's gotta be a mix, sounds like he was just upset all the way around with MMA and the UFC in General.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 16, 2014)

Whenever someone makes his millions first then complains about things I'm always skeptical.  If it was that bad why didn't you speak up along time ago


----------



## CNida (Jan 18, 2014)

Because now he's to a point where he could make major dollars anywhere he goes. He doesnt need the UFC so why hold anything back?

Something tells me that morality isnt an issue for most people in the higher levels of that organization, GSP included. 

Another point, just because you pass a drug test doesnt mean you didnt take, or have never taken, PEDs.

Maybe Hendricks did do PEDs. Who knows for sure. How can GSP know? And he still beat him so why get pissy about it? Just because the UFC didnt jump on his VADA or WADA bandwagon? Come on now.

The UFC is in a bad way right now, though, now that Silva may or may not be out of the picture and GSP may not return.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks. Wisdom listens."


----------



## elder999 (Jan 18, 2014)

As far as PEDs go, I have some first-hand knowledge here.

Enough to say that GSP was right to be concerned: there's enough "BACNE" in the UFC to demonstrate that it should be a concern, and a quick Google image search shows as much....


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2014)

elder999 said:


> As far as PEDs go, I have some first-hand knowledge here.
> 
> Enough to say that GSP was right to be concerned: there's enough "BACNE" in the UFC to demonstrate that it should be a concern, and a quick Google image search shows as much....


I have no doubt its there.  I just question the timing of him bringing it up.  But I'm kinda cynical that way.  But any sport where even a small advantage can mean huge money there will be PED use


----------



## elder999 (Jan 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I have no doubt its there.  I just question the timing of him bringing it up.  But I'm kinda cynical that way.  But any sport where even a small advantage can mean huge money there will be PED use



It follows what were, by all accounts, attempts by him to make a more concerted effort towards testing competitors with a more rigorous protocol-the current set up allows PED users to get away with it more easily than the kind of things GSP was proposing, including the VADA protocol, which is set up for the most minute quantities. 

If you were fighting clean for years, against those you knew to be chemically enhanced, would it be "sour grapes" to finally publicly say something about it after years of success and possible head trauma?


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2014)

elder999 said:


> It follows what were, by all accounts, attempts by him to make a more concerted effort towards testing competitors with a more rigorous protocol-the current set up allows PED users to get away with it more easily than the kind of things GSP was proposing, including the VADA protocol, which is set up for the most minute quantities.
> 
> If you were fighting clean for years, against those you knew to be chemically enhanced, would it be "sour grapes" to finally publicly say something about it after years of success and possible head trauma?


If it were that bad then why wait until you got your moneyand  left the sport to then speak up.  If its that bad as he claims talk about it while its happening.  What holds more weight the active current champ taking a stand or a retired guy that earned over $25 million and then say oh yeah by the way..............


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2014)

happens all the time.  You don't bite the hand that feeds you.  Sometimes (often) prudent to wait.


----------



## CNida (Jan 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> If it were that bad then why wait until you got your moneyand  left the sport to then speak up.  If its that bad as he claims talk about it while its happening.  What holds more weight the active current champ taking a stand or a retired guy that earned over $25 million and then say oh yeah by the way..............



He might have just hit his breaking point. I'm not so sure he just wanted to take the money and run before saying something. Maybe Hendricks was the proverbial straw that broke the champs back. 


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## CNida (Jan 19, 2014)

And another point is that nothing is EVER as it seems with this stuff. FFS he might just be tired or bored of fighting.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve said:


> happens all the time.  You don't bite the hand that feeds you.  Sometimes (often) prudent to wait.



Yes no doubt he's not unique in this.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> If it were that bad then why wait until you got your moneyand  left the sport to then speak up.  If its that bad as he claims talk about it while its happening.  What holds more weight the active current champ taking a stand or a retired guy that earned over $25 million and then say oh yeah by the way..............



Hey-he was winning and making money, and part of the UFC: he complained _internally_ the way you should when you're employed, and then did the right thing for himself by saying publicly what he'd been complaining about in private for a long time.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Hey-he was winning and making money, and part of the UFC: he complained _internally_ the way you should when you're employed, and then did the right thing for himself by saying publicly what he'd been complaining about in private for a long time.


Yep but if its as bad as he claims the. Be a man blow the whistle don't wait until you get yours then act like your above all that and claim thehigh ground.   But shocker we disagree with each other


----------



## elder999 (Jan 19, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Yep but if its as bad as he claims the. Be a man blow the whistle don't wait until you get yours then act like your above all that and claim thehigh ground.   But shocker we disagree with each other



He was under contract-*employed*-and the company was and is publicly making an effort to perform testing. 

Maybe not a good enough effort for GSP, or to satisfy international standards-and, it's important to remember what Lance Armstrong got away with under those conditions.-but an effort.

As an employee, he did the right thing by keeping his complaints internal until he left.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 19, 2014)

elder999 said:


> As an employee, he did the right thing by keeping his complaints internal until he left.



Well your either bothered by something or your not.  If you can put up with it as long as your getting paid then its really not a big deal to you.


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Yep but if its as bad as he claims the. Be a man blow the whistle don't wait until you get yours then act like your above all that and claim thehigh ground.   But shocker we disagree with each other



Here's the big secret.  It's as bad as he says in every professional sport.  And for the most part, we turn a blind eye and act in mock outrage when someone doesn't cycle their peds correctly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 20, 2014)

Steve said:


> Here's the big secret.  It's as bad as he says in every professional sport.  And for the most part, we turn a blind eye and act in mock outrage when someone doesn't cycle their peds correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I don't think what he's saying isn't true.  I agree there is cheating in all sports.  But don't put up with it while your getting a paycheck and then when your no longer getting paid tthat's when your mad and speak out.  For what its worth I said the same thing about lance Armstrong.  All his team mates rode his coat tails and were OK with him cheating until they could no longer cash in then they turned on him and called him a cheater.


----------

